# Modafin (Modafinil) from Alpha pharma - Review anyone?



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

So i've used modafinil and armodafinil earlier with great succes. Sadly my source can no longer get a hold of the previous brand i used, but he told my that Alpha Pharma is now producing modafinil - Modafin.

Has anyone tried these and how would you rate it?










//X


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry to bump an old thread but yeah, Modafin is good stuff. However there are cheaper choices out of INDIA (MODVIGIL and MODALERT)


----------

